# Friday Again No One Started Yet?



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Off to work at 9 so Seiko mil style. A beer and 69 when I get home I think!

(69 refering to the watch you cheeky buggers)


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Love that Oris Calendar Pointer Griff









For me, I can cross out another entry on my 2005 wants list:

*O&W Early Bird on "Speedbird" NATO*


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

This one for me, but on a black "ostrich":










Now regulated to +/- 1 sec per day - fantastic accuracy.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Wow, Griff you have some cracking Friday watches!

Going downmarket somewhat, I have this on for work.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Bulova Accutron 214 Cushion Case for me









Must get round to painting the second hand yellow...


















Cheers

Paul


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am thinking about getting it redialed









Yellow is the future


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

The Guv'nor today...................


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Seiko 6309 diver yet again







Getting to be my most worn watch - in fact I'm thinking that my lust for watches may be cooling somewhat


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Seiko 6309 diver yet again
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Nah.................

??


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

If that's the case Paul, I may have some news that could change your mind..............


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

This one for me


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

RLT-13 (one hander) on left wrist RLT-14/16 on the right,when I`m at home I find

these two often go together







Working this afternoon possibly change to the

Citizen ECO-Drive 300m Divers, its tough enough


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Trying New Mesh on Zeno Chrono










Cheers Mal


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Poljot Buran.....Thanks..


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Working from home... So these 3 in this order today:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Mal52 said:


> Trying New Mesh on Zeno Chrono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice Mal









Says he who doesn't like mesh...........................


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Thanks Paul

Just trying to give it a different look

Mesh is very comfortable .

Cheers Mal


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

namaste said:


> Working from home... So these 3 in this order today:


 Is that the new retro Longines auto with 2824-2? They retail here at Â£500.

Think it's about 35mm dia. ex crown. What do you think of it?


----------



## Tux (Jun 16, 2003)

Tissot Entrepreneur today

Crap photo of a beautiful chronometer.


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

GW 200 Solar Frogman - very restrained look for one of these.

D.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

This still on today


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Griff:







dunno... movement is correct, Conquest with 2824-2, don't know how "new" it is. Got mine in Singapore 10 years ago. VERY happy with it, keeps excellent time, and very comfy. Have it on Nato by lack of nice leather strap. Came on a nice black sharkskin strap, later had it on a yellow crocodile that was fab







. It's been my "beater for many years, didn't know better!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2005)

Obviously the SM120 as I've only had it a few days.









I have had to put it on a 20mm strap just to wear it even though the proper size is 22mm!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Neil's comment on wearing his Omega on a smaller strap,has forced me to comment on something I may never live down once mentioned.

I as you know,do not like Nato straps much,I used to,but realised they are rubbish







I prefer a Nato to be smaller than the lug width of the watch.If its 22mm I will put it on a 20mm Nato.Dont laugh once this gets out and some of you will try it,it will catch on









If you want your strap to look Military then it has to be 20mm,it is offcial issue.So any watch issued or not with an issued stap will be 20mm,get it?









This only works with Nato straps,not rhino,leather or rubber.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

So the MOD ordered 20mm Natos for the 19mm G10?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

19mm,used to be issue,but now 20mm is offcial issue


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Just changed to this one










Cheers Mal


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Tissot for today...










BTW, beautiful Glycine Mal!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Orfina MKII SuperAntimagnetic Automatic Chronometer.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

odklizec said:


> BTW, beautiful Glycine Mal!


 Nice strap too. Nicked from your Sinn or IWC?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

adrian said:


> Orfina MKII SuperAntimagnetic Automatic Chronometer.


 Noice


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

D Type.


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

adrian said:


> odklizec said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, beautiful Glycine Mal!
> ...


Thanks Adrian

I wish, got it from Ernie Romers its called The Trophy.

Cheers Mal


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

I must say that there are some superb watches being shown and the photo's are great - a real eye opener on the varied brands.

A Seiko 6306 diver's for me

Have a great weekend

Derek


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

I agree with Derek, nice pictures and watches this week. First time I see a Seiko displaying the day in Japanese (Don't tell me it's Korean or Malay, I wouldn't be able to tell the difference anyway), and I think I want a vintage Seiko with japanese day indicator...!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

namaste said:


> I agree with Derek, nice pictures and watches this week.


 Now for the fly in the ointment.























I haven't worn this for many months, it's from my pre-wis days and was a present from Shortster.

It's not handsome or expensive but it has one major advantage. This watch was only 5 seconds fast when I took it out of the box last night, it must be at least 6 months since I last looked at it let alone wore it.









Timekeeping to rival my G10, from a non-jeweled $8 movement.


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Wearing this 50s Movado, which I've recently been given back after getting a nice, flat crystal fitted and all traces of radium removed from the dial and hands


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

This one today, on it's newly aquired bracelet







All the way from Hong Kong for Â£15 with postage.







amazing









Have not done a proper picture yet.










MIKE...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Â£15?














Bugger me.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Â£15?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll second that.

Don't tell me there's a real Seiko 007 behind that? Not after what I just paid for mine please


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Calm down, I think Mike means Â£15 for just the bracelet.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> Calm down, I think Mike means Â£15 for just the bracelet.


 Ahhhhhhhhhhh

Starting to chill a bit now


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Don't worry Paul, it was only the bracelet









I still find it amazing







I can sit here in Warwickshire and buy a bracelet from half way round the world and have it arrive at my door a week later all for only Â£15.

MIKE..


----------



## el-doge (Dec 27, 2004)

*with a great help from a friend * (Roy)

(Sorry mister Joe Coocker!)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The crowns look nice el-doge


----------

